# do you wait for a frost to shoot rabbits ?



## tator (Dec 11, 2012)

hey guys,
do i need some good frost before you start shooting rabbits ?
or is there any risk of shooting/eating them now ?

just getting back into hunting rabbits this year. it's been 30 yrs. since i've hunted them last. seems like we've always waited for a frost, but i'm to anxious....

thx,


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

I usually wait until after a good frost. Run you beagle if you got them. Good luck.


----------



## flyfish (Dec 4, 2001)

Ran the dogs yesterday, I generaly don't shoot till first frost. Saw two, still a lot of greenery, tough to see. The dogs have been itchin though. Been a little warm. Going out again this morning.


----------



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

Shoot only after frost.. my uncle hangs them in trees pre frost. But I dongvwant the dogs getting tangled up with them before a frost

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## D.Gross (Sep 20, 2005)

Usually wait but if you think about it, the boys down south might not get frost! What do they do? I've shot them early. If rabbit has the Big T you can usually tell. And when you clean them they'll have spots on liver.I ran my two girls last week one cool morning here in NW Indiana. Only for 1 1/2 hours as was first time out. They ran 3 really well.Still very thick brush.Think we have quite a few rabbits this year. Finally. Yah!!!
Teach


----------



## thisusernamevalid (Sep 14, 2013)

No need to wait. Like D.Gross said, what do they do down south? People used to wait because the first frost would drop ticks, fleas and Bot Flies. Let them lay for 10 minutes or so after you shoot and the parasites will drop off. They leave as soon as they realize the blood isn't flowing. 

Like D.Gross said, watch for a spotted liver, and that's any time. You should wear nitrile or latex gloves when cleaning rabbit as well. 

Do a google search for this subject, lots of info.


----------



## tator (Dec 11, 2012)

what are the liver spots from ?

also, do any of you field dress your rabbits to let the heat out while 
carrying them the rest of the day. i was thinking that might be a good idea on warmer days ?


----------



## thisusernamevalid (Sep 14, 2013)

tator said:


> what are the liver spots from ?
> 
> also, do any of you field dress your rabbits to let the heat out while
> carrying them the rest of the day. i was thinking that might be a good idea on warmer days ?


 
Some folks call it rabbit fever. 



> *Tularemia (Rabbit Fever)*
> 
> *What is Tularemia?*
> Tularemia (also known as rabbit fever or deerfly fever) is an infectious disease in ticks and rabbits that is caused by a bacterium (Francisella tularensis). The disease was first described in Japan in 1837. Its name relates to the description in 1911 of a plague-like illness in ground squirrels in Tulare county, California (hence the name tularemia) and the subsequent work done by Dr. Edward Francis. Tularemia occurs throughout North America and in many parts of Europe and Asia. Francisella tularensis is found worldwide in over a hundred species of wild animals, birds and insects. Some examples of animals, other than rabbits, that carry tularemia are meadow mice, ground hogs (woodchucks), ground squirrels, tree squirrels, beavers, coyotes, muskrats, opossums, sheep, and various game birds.
> ...



Small animals cool quickly enough. You stand a higher risk of contaimination from carrying them around the field all day gutted than you do from spoilage. Plus with the info in the article above, you'll want to take precuations and stay clean when you dress them.


----------



## shotgun12 (Jul 19, 2005)

we shoot rabbits over ferrets here,and it better when the frost is on the ground they seen to bolt better,why i dont know,we do ferret with out the frost as well,and they would bolt wilh a ferret behind them.it is good fun on a sunday morning,we only ferret from,october untill febuary,or till we see young ones about,other wise we shoot rabbits all year round.have fun


----------



## tator (Dec 11, 2012)

thx guys for all your help & great info


----------



## Tagz (Sep 22, 2005)

I wait till it gets colder. Mainly because hard to keep track of the hawk with all the leaves still in the trees.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

Depending on how the other seasons go it's mid December before i get to rabbits. In sept I've got goose hunting then Oct on it's some forum of deer hunting. Then hopefully there will be snow on the ground makes it easier to see them (I'm color blind). We just clean them all in the field while the dogs are off chasing another one they all go right into a zip lock bag. If we know it's going to be a all day hunt we start a little fire wrap them in foil with some onions add some potatoes and we make a lunch while the dogs are still running some times we stop the dogs while we are doing this and tie them off to give them a little rest.


----------



## tator (Dec 11, 2012)

well, i got something better then a frost. woke up to snow this morning.
couldn't get out the door fast enough. 
got me a couple. what a blast!


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

I don't wait for a frost to take rabbits or squirrels. I use a pressure cooker to cook the meat. It not only will kill any parasites, but also tenderizes them.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

